# Frustration enfant comment l'aider ?



## Emily (27 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Depuis mi octobre j'accueille un enfant de deux ans qui a beaucoup de frustrations.
Il crie sans cesse et se tape la tête soit au sol ou contre un mur et avec les jouets.
J'ai une petite de 12 mois qui s'approche de lui et bien il hurle. Il ne veut absolument pas qu'elle le touche ou s'approche de lui.
Si elle prend le jouet qu'il a il hurle et se tape donc je lui explique qu"elle est petite et qu'elle ne comprend pas encore qu'elle ne doit pas lui prendre.
Si il n"arrive pas a faire quelque chose il hurle aussi et se tape 
Par contre lui prend les jouets des mains des copains et lorsque je lui explique qu'il ne faut pas prendre le jouet, juste attendre que le copain ne joue plus avec pour qu'il puisse le prendre,  il se met à hurler.
C'est très compliqué et j'ai mal à la tête a force, les autres enfants ne comprennent son comportement.
Je peux le garder 11 à 12 h et quelques fois 8h30 mais les journées sont très compliquées.

Je suis sa seconde AM ( déménagement).
j'ai discuté pour savoir depuis quand il se comportait comme ça, à priori depuis petit.
Le papa m'a expliqué que dès qu'il se mettait à  pleurer petit ils allaient le prendre, je ne suis pas certaine que cela vienne de ça 🤔

Je lui explique tranquillement sans le gronder qu'il va se faire du mal, que je suis là pour l"aider.

Un de mes fils a un trouble de l'attention avec hyperactivité lorsqu'il était petit,  c'est tout autre chose et le comportement du petit est différent.
Comment faire pour l'aider ?

J'ai contacté ma puéricultrice mais elle ne m'a toujours pas contacté.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## angèle1982 (27 Novembre 2022)

Déjà super votre puer qui n'est pas encore passé vous voir pour constater comment se comporte cet enfant !!! comme quoi ils sont plus pressés qd s'il s'agit d'une dénonciation !!! vous avez un contrat avec des heures différentes ou vous acceptez juste des HM ? bref je compatis car çà ne doit pas être évident pour la cohésion de votre petit groupe ...


----------



## Emily (27 Novembre 2022)

angél1982 c'est un petit contrat pour une fraterie.
Je les accueille 2 à 3 jours par semaine 25H maxi par semaine avec des horaires différents sur 43 semaines par an.
Planning:
Les enfants peuvent être chez moi de
 8h30 à 17h
12h45 à 19h15
8h30 à 19h15


----------



## Griselda (27 Novembre 2022)

J'insisterais chaque jour auprès de ma PMI pour avoir très rapidement de l'aide car cet enfant doit être vu, tu dois pouvoir être accompagnée, soutenue pour savoir comment gérer tout ça. Je la harcèlerais jusqu'à ce qu'elle vienne. Par tel, par mail, par lettre...

Savoir si chez lui il a le même comportement et si oui quelles sont alors les réactions de ses Parents? A t il des frères et sœurs et si oui comment ça se passe?

Bien sur cela fait peu de temps qu'il est chez toi, discuter en amont avec lui au sujet de la précédente AM et des autres copains car ce changement peut être compliqué aussi. Mais un enfant qui se fait mal à lui même c'est quand même un gros souci, au delà des cris.

A 2 ans, est ce qu'il parle un peu ou pas du tout? L'aider à communiquer avec des signes issue de la LSF peut l'aider.
Un enfant qui ne va chez Nounou que 2 à 3 jours/sem, avec des horaires et des jours décousus ne l'aide pas à s'habituer à toi, à comprendre pourquoi il ne peut rester avec ses Parents. Essayer d'avoir des horaires plus constants l'aiderait sans doute aussi car il y a une différence entre les "besoins des PE" (en lien avec leur travail) et ceux de l'enfant qui a besoin de pouvoir anticiper ce qui va se passer pour lui.

Le rassurer en lui expliquant que chez toi quelque soit son âge on apprend à se respecter ainsi la copine de 12 mois attendra qu'il ait fini avec le jouet pour qu'il le lui prête et vice versa. Pour le jeune enfant avoir la certitude qu'on ne lui arrachera pas un jouet suffit à le tranquiliser et à vouloir de lui même le preter. Que celui qui souhaite le jouet apprendra (avec ton aide) à tendre la main ainsi le copain comprends qu'il en a envie mais attendra son tour. Cette explication doit être donnée à tous les enfants en même temps et en toute circonstance... c'est bluffant comme ça marche très bien. Bien sur on renforce la bonne attitude en remerciant chaleureusement celui qui prete volontairement. Les enfants doivent savoir que tu te porte garante du respect de chacun. Tu peux lui expliquer que c'est parce qu'elle est petite qu'elle ne s'est pas encore rendu compte que ça l'embetterait beaucoup mais un enfant, tant qu'il na l'apprends, pas reste autocentré et donc il a besoin lui d'être rassuré qu'il aura bien ta protection même s'il est plus grand.

La colère (le mépris de mes limites) du jeune enfant est souvent confondue avec la peur (je me sens en danger) ou la tristesse (la réalisation de la perte de quelque chose). 
Quand l'enfant est calme et serein discuter avec lui des différentes émotions et ce qu'elle produisent comme sensation dans son corps peut aider l'enfant à les identifier, à comprendre qu'elles sont normales et donc à plus rapidement retrouver sa sérénité plutôt que de rester bloqué dans cette tempête. Plus il aura confiance en toi et plus il pourra venir te demander de l'aide (par un câlin par exemple) pour l'apaiser plutôt que de se faire mal.

Dossier difficile, ta puer' doit venir t'aider, observer, te conseiller... car à distance par forum sans voir c'est plus compliqué.
Beaucoup de courage.


----------



## Emily (27 Novembre 2022)

Je vais encore contacter ma puéricultrice,d'habitude elle m'appelle aussitôt.

Les parents ne peuvent pas changer pour le moment les horaires, la maman est infirmière, elle a fait une demande pour travailler de nuits pour avoir les mêmes horaires la semaine.

Il commence tout juste à parler mais il parle encore BB souvent.
 Les parents n' ont jamais parlé de ce problème au médecin , ils l'ont fait récemment à ma demande et le médecin ne dit rien juste ça va passer 😫
Il a une petite soeur de 4 mois mais il ne s'en occupe pas.

Je discute dès qu'il est calme mais je pense que tout ça le dépasse.
Il aime jouer seul en s'allongeant sur le sol et lors de la sieste il doit prendre un jouet qui change tous les jours pour s'endormir.


----------



## Griselda (28 Novembre 2022)

Bien sur si un Parent attend l'âge fatidique de 2 ans pour juste aborder le sujet de mon enfant fait de grosse colère souvent le Médecin ne va pas le prendre au serieux, c'est juste le terrible two pensera t il. Et oui c'est possible que ce soit ça mais le fait de se faire mal est quand même un signe non négligeable (même si on sait que quelque fois l'enfant le fait justement parce que ça mets l'adulte en panique et obtiens alors ce qu'il veut, c'est pourquoi il est interressant de savoir alors quelle réaction des adultes qd ça se produit). Ils doivent insister auprès de ce medecin et surtout faire un descriptif complet (sans edulcorer), préciser que la pro petite enfance s'interroge aussi.

OK, donc bébé de 4 mois à la maison ms pour l'instant elle ne l'interesse pas vu qu'elle n'a pas encore la capacité de lui piquer ses jouets. Tant mieux cela va lui laisser du temps pour tisser un lien affectif avec elle avant qu'elle ne devienne à ses yeux très embettante. Je note qu'il ne s'en occupe pas du tout. C'est à dire? Il en est complètement détaché?

Il aime jouer seul, peut être parce que pour l'instant il ne se sent pas en ralation affective avec les copains de chez Nounou. Il peut être aussi tout simplement un peu rêveur, voir artiste? Du coup la copine qui vient lui piquer son jouet, en prime le coupe dans son jeu, sa rêverie? A t il une affection particulière pour les jouets qui tournent? Comme faire tourner les roues des voiture très très longtemps?
Accepte t il facilement ton contact à toi, pour le change, l'aider à manger, des calins...?

Un jouet qui change chaque jour pour la sieste, pourquoi pas, c'est surement le signe qu'il se passera tout à fait de doudou pour s'endormir plus facilement le moment venu.

A ta place j'essaierais de rester quelques minutes à distance à l'observer et noter tout ce que je remarque.
Puis je recommencerais ça d'ici une semaine, cela pourrait t'aider à mieux identifier comment il fonctionne et t'aidera aussi avec tes échange avec la puer'.


----------



## Emily (28 Novembre 2022)

Griselda, les parents m'ont expliqué qu'au début il le disputé puis ensuite ont essayé de le calmer puis de discuter mais il continu.

Concernant sa petite sœur, il ne va jamais auprès d'elle, ne s'en occupe pas du tout contrairement à son copain qui vient m'aider pour tenir le biberon ou simplement lui faire un bisous et des caresses.

Lorsqu'il joue , il fait des vas et vient avec les petites voiture et joue un peu avec la dînette. Mais ne fait tourner aucuns jouets
Aucuns jeux avec les copains et moi.

Il adore et reste calme lors de la lecture.
Je peux lui faire des bisous et des câlins aussi.

Lors du change c'est plus difficile, il n'aime pas trop mais nous y arrivons sans colère.

Aucun doudou ni tétine ni pouce uniquement un jouet de son choix pour dormir.

Je l'observe depuis le début et je vois bien que quelque chose ne va pas.


----------



## Mapoule (29 Novembre 2022)

C'est un comportement normal... Ça arrive. J'ai déjà eu 3 accueils qui faisait ça. Il faut juste s'assurer que l'enfant ne blesse pas, mais par expérience ça n'arrive jamais. Ils peuvent se faire un peu mal mais la fois d'après ils font attention. Il ne faut pas prêter attention à son geste mais plutôt l'aider à verbaliser l'objet de sa colère. Ça passe assez vite en général.


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Mapoule a peut être raison mais il y a d'autres choses qui interpelent comme le fait de ne jamais chercher à jouer ou a rentrer en relation avec les autres.
Vraiment je demanderais avec insistance à ma puer' de venir le voir chez moi.
Tes antennes te disent que quelque chose ne va pas, il y a malheureusement des chances que tu vois juste, même si tu ne peux toi même dire exactement ce qui se passe.

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille disputer un enfant qui se fait mal volontairement. Probablement ne pas y preter trop attention reste la meilleure façon que ça cesse mais il y a d'autres points observables qui questionnent.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

J'ai appelé la PMI encore hier j'ai bien insisté que c'était urgent.
D'habitude ma puéricultrice me contacte presque aussitôt.
Je ne le gronde jamais au contraire je dialogue avec lui.


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Emily, certains comportements de votre petit peuvent faire penser à un trouble du spectre autistique (mais pas forcément non plus). Et interdiction pour nous de poser un diagnostic, nous ne pouvons qu'alerter, vous avez raison de contacter votre PMI qui pourra vous aiguiller. Courage.


----------

